#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Burma visa run via Ranong and the Andaman Club

## Bangyai

Unable to return to Bangkok because of the continual flooding I thought I might as well continue from Bang Saphan to Ranong and do my visa run so that I would have one less thing to do when we eventually got home.

Arriving in Ranong , our friend had already checked out the Pathu Resort on the internet and thought it looked a good deal at 800 baht a night including breakfast.




Just of the main highway and pretty easy to find :

index



On the edge of town with plenty of restaurants nearby and a Tesco store within walking distance.











Even has a small pool tucked away behind all the plants.





Rooms were very clean with the usual facilities and we got a good nights sleep ready for my early morning trip to Burma.




So......it was an early start and my ever generous friend gave me a lift to the Andaman Club pier just out of town otherwise I would have had to negotiate a taxi for between 150 - 200 baht.


The entrance :




To arrive here you follow the signs from the highway and it takes about 10 minutes. It took us longer because I foolishly insisted on taking the long way round as I felt we might get lost and was familier with the other route you take if coming from the north.

Driving into the club here's the view




I was dropped at the entrance and my friend went back to town to get the late sleeping ladies.

Enter this building




And get your passport stamped out at the immigration desk.




Next , get your boat ticket from the adjacent Andaman club desk. You *do not* 
pay anything here. You pay when you arrive at your destination. From this building its a short stroll along the pier to catch the boat.

Looking back down the pier




And here comes your boat for the 20 minute trip to the Andaman Club Island ( belongs to Burma ) located in the middle of the estuary.










The boat is air conditioned and no seating allowed outside. Holds about 70 passengers. 

The Burmese coast on the other side of the estuary




Once you arrive at the island you can either stay for the day to do some gambling at the casino ( hotel available ) or take the boat straight back.

As you get of the boat you head for Burmese immigration who will stamp you in and out of Burma. This is where you pay 850 baht to cover the entrance visa and the cost of the Andaman club boat.




As soon as you have your exit stamp you head back to the boat for the trip back to Thailand where you go to the same office to get your Thai entry stamp.





And thats that sorted for another 90 days.

Boat departure times from Thai pier are as follows :


7.45 am

9.30 am

10.45am

12.00 pm

13.30pm

15.30pm

16.30pm

17.30pm

18.45pm

19.45 pm ( Fri Sat Sun only )

21.30pm

23.30pm



Last boat back to Thailand leaves the island at 23.50pm. I assume the immigration office is still open for this last arrival but *best to check* to be on the safe side.

----------


## FarangRed

The last time I went I took some pussy and stayed the night at the hotel good breakfast in the morning and on my way back

----------


## Bangyai

> The last time I went I took some pussy and stayed the night at the hotel good breakfast in the morning and on my way back


Ah yes, pussy, the breakfast of champions ! Now available in cans in case you can't find a lady for the trip

----------


## Chairman Mao

Thanks.

Interesting to see and good info.

I guess there's a duty free inside the casino to pick up some scotch?

----------


## Bangyai

> Thanks.
> 
> Interesting to see and good info.
> 
> I guess there's a duty free inside the casino to pick up some scotch?


Sorry CM , never made it that far and my current budget only permits blue label Lao Khao ( not too bad actually ). Never seen a duty free shop at Mae Sot crossing so might not be one here ?

----------


## BobR

It would be nice if we could stick these hotel/places to visit in Thailand posts within a category where they would easy to find later.  Looks like a nice place to visit even without the need for a visa.

----------


## jumbo

Nice photos. Good report Bangyai, I like the hotel.

----------


## khmen

> Ah yes, pussy, the breakfast of champions ! Now available in cans in case you can't find a lady for the trip


Yeah, it actually is available in cans!


Sold in the UK...my mate bought one, I tried it, it tastes like...shit. :Smile: 

That hotel does look really nice for a couple of days, can you carry on into Burma after the boat crossing?

----------


## Notnow

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> Ah yes, pussy, the breakfast of champions ! Now available in cans in case you can't find a lady for the trip
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is available in cans!
> 
> 
> Sold in the UK...my mate bought one, I tried it, it tastes like...shit.
> ...


Are you sure you didn't grab a can of 'Taint'?

----------


## Thetyim

Website is here  index

Can book through Agoda

----------


## Bangyai

> It would be nice if we could stick these hotel/places to visit in Thailand posts within a category where they would easy to find later. Looks like a nice place to visit even without the need for a visa.


Be inclined to agree Bob. A few pictures can tell you a lot about a place. Would be useful to have a seperate forum for all hotels visited by members. In any new town I sometimes waste an hour or so driving around looking for a decent hotel and a decent price.

This Pathu resort above was very nice but maybe not as special as the photographs suggest. Located just of the highway the location whilst convenient was nothing special. 

The plot next door was occupied by _another_ hotel that looked like something out of a horror movie. All concrete and slabs about 30 years old.

----------


## Boon Mee

Good information and pictures Bangyai - cheers! :Smile: 

How long is the drive say from Chumpong?

----------


## Thetyim

> Would be useful to have a seperate forum for all hotels visited by members.


TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Links Directory

----------


## storm1fishing

Thanks Bangyai , great post.

I have my first local visa run coming up next month ( last one I flew back to the UK ) , so am always looking out for a quick , easy and convenient way to do this.
I live in Bangkok , so I'm sure it would be easier for me to go down the Pataya/Rayong side but I've heard a few horror stories , so am keeping my options open. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bangyai

> Good information and pictures Bangyai - cheers!
> 
> How long is the drive say from Chumpong?


About a couple of hours on a very pleasant road. There are a few waterfalls you can visit for free along the way notably one about 15 k outside Ranong. Forget its name but there is also a short hiking trail around it.

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> Would be useful to have a seperate forum for all hotels visited by members.
> 
> 
> TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Links Directory


Thanks for that TY. I always look in there before traveling to see if there is anywhere nice to stay but a lot of those listed are without pictures or any comment. Still, better than doing a google search though   :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

> Thanks Bangyai , great post.
> 
> I have my first local visa run coming up next month ( last one I flew back to the UK ) , so am always looking out for a quick , easy and convenient way to do this.
> I live in Bangkok , so I'm sure it would be easier for me to go down the Pataya/Rayong side but I've heard a few horror stories , so am keeping my options open.


Yes, the run to Ban Laem in Cambodia is the nearest and can be done in a day although a lot of the tour buses leave too early these days or are just crowded mini vans.

Another cheap and easy option is the border with Burma at Mae Sot which I believe is now open again. Either take a direct bus from Mor Chit or if you are driving you can stay overnight and take advantage of some of the cheapest hotels in Thailand.


Here's a link :

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visa-runs-b...-mae-hong.html (Visa run to Mae Sot and on to Mae Hong Son)

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visa-runs-b...o-mae-sot.html

----------


## FarangRed

> Thanks.
> 
> Interesting to see and good info.
> 
> I guess there's a duty free inside the casino to pick up some scotch?


They used to have a duty free,

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> Good information and pictures Bangyai - cheers!
> 
> How long is the drive say from Chumpong?
> 
> 
> About a couple of hours on a very pleasant road. There are a few waterfalls you can visit for free along the way notably one about 15 k outside Ranong. Forget its name but there is also a short hiking trail around it.


Lots of waterfalls around Ranong and don't forget the hot springs in Ranong.

Driving from Chumpon to Ranong used to be an old Jap prisoner of war camp.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> Good information and pictures Bangyai - cheers!
> 
> How long is the drive say from Chumpong?
> 
> 
> About a couple of hours on a very pleasant road. There are a few waterfalls you can visit for free along the way notably one about 15 k outside Ranong. Forget its name but there is also a short hiking trail around it.


Thanks again Bangyai.  I was too lazy yesterday to look it up myself - just did now and the atlas says 117 km.  My aunt from CA is coming over in Jan and I plan to take her down to Phuket (drive) from Suphan and I think it's do-able the 650 km from here to Ranong in one go.  Overnight at that Pathu Resort - looks nice.

The wife was keen on staying at the casino/hotel on the Burmese Island until I showed her they only advertise 25 machines - spoiled or what... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## steevee

There is a 18 hole golf course at the resort also. Apparently a Jack Nicklaus course. If you golf it's the perfect visa run. Anyone played it? Last I read there was some renovations underway.

----------


## storm1fishing

> Originally Posted by storm1fishing
> 
> 
> Thanks Bangyai , great post.
> 
> I have my first local visa run coming up next month ( last one I flew back to the UK ) , so am always looking out for a quick , easy and convenient way to do this.
> I live in Bangkok , so I'm sure it would be easier for me to go down the Pataya/Rayong side but I've heard a few horror stories , so am keeping my options open.
> 
> 
> ...


tHANKS FOR THE GREAT INFO BANGYAI.

I need to do a visa run before the 21st of January , so if anyone else is going and would'nt mind some company on the way , please let me know , will share all travel costs. :mid:

----------


## Happy Dave

> Thanks.
> 
> Interesting to see and good info.
> 
> I guess there's a duty free inside the casino to pick up some scotch?


Yes, i was there last week, its just behind reception next to the gaming machines, but not very big. The hotel is very good and breakfast tops ! This is a much better visa run than the longtail from Ranong pier. You don't need to get the  "brand new" $US 10, to start with and with the longtail, you are going to get wet if its raining or sunburned on a hot day if you dont have a brolly. We drove across from Suratthani having caught the Donsak ferry from Samui. I recommend this run to anybody. And if your Thai root/wife (whatever) goes with you, she does not need a passport.
I will definately use Club Andaman again.

----------


## Chuckycheese

Thanks for the pictures and the really great report! :Smile:

----------


## seajae

I did this one last year from Surat Thani and will be doing it again sometime in the next week, it is only 3 hours away and is a pretty easy drive. We just waited on the island until the next boat left(about 1 hour), it is an interesting place to walk around. The guy that does the passports hands them back out as you leave, pretty easy really and the boat trip isnt too bad. Bugger all to do in Ranong though, we stayed there the night the first time but will do it in one day this time. Wouldnt mind doing some fishing there though, saw some interesting fish swimming in the shallows on the island, would be great to try out some soft plastics on them.

----------


## seajae

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> Ah yes, pussy, the breakfast of champions ! Now available in cans in case you can't find a lady for the trip
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually is available in cans!
> 
> 
> Sold in the UK...my mate bought one, I tried it, it tastes like...shit.
> ...


hahahaha, probably licked too far :smiley laughing:

----------


## Boon Mee

Visited the Andaman Club the other day.  They have a promotion going on through the 15th of this month where you can get there by high-speed boat, lunch & dinner free.

I can see why they are trying to drum up business.  The place is deader than dead and the food isn't all that much to write home about - even if it is free.  The Casino portion had maybe 1/2 dozen folks in it when we were there - not even enough people to get a poker game going on the second floor.  The slots are so old they must have been recycled from Vegas 50 years ago.

The hotel is rather well-maintained.  Beautiful grounds and helpful staff.  I'd do a picture thread but the snapshots I took aren't particularly impressive either.

----------


## Phuketrichard

so u did not have to pay any money??
Didn't have to stay the night?

come on, nothing is really FREE

----------


## Boon Mee

> so u did not have to pay any money??
> Didn't have to stay the night?
> 
> come on, nothing is really FREE


It's all free 'till the 15th of the month.  Not the rooms of course nor breakfast but the boat rides out & back and food from 11am until the last boat back.

----------


## Phuketrichard

than its not free.
Can you just take the boat there an back without staying the night

stop hiding all the facts

----------


## Boon Mee

> than its not free.
> Can you just take the boat there an back without staying the night
> 
> stop hiding all the facts


Steady on there Richard.  My original post:  _"They have a promotion going on through the 15th of this month where you can get there by high-speed boat, lunch & dinner free."_

Who is hiding facts, eh?  ::chitown::

----------


## BaitongBoy

Relax, kick off yer panties and have some popcorn...Free 'til the 15th...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Relax, kick off yer panties and have some popcorn...Free 'til the 15th...


Which ends today we might add...

----------


## Phuketrichard

ahh ok   it WAS a good deal;
they really fuck the Farang

*Resort is on Koh Son Island (In Myanmar)* 
 Border Pass :  
> Working hour : 09.00 - 17.00hrs.
> Pay upon arrival 
- Thai Citizen @ 100 Baht/adult & Child 5-12 years 
*- Non -Thai Citizen @ 950 Baht*/adult & 450 Baht/child 5-12 years (under 140 cm.)
& free of charge for child under 5 years.
 Special Note  
- Some kind of VISA may be required a re-entry permit back to Thailand.
- Taiwam VISA is not allowed to cross the border to Myanmar.
- Border Pass must be made 15 minute before arrival
- Credit card are NOT accepted at the hotel (Cash Only)
 Boat Transfer (ferry) : 15-20 min.
- Thai Citizen @ 250 Baht/person
*- Non -Thai Citizen @ 950 Baht/adult*

----------


## Boon Mee

^
The place is 'Deadsville'.  Wouldn't bother going out there unless you are seeking a quick re-entry permit to LOS

----------


## Phuketrichard

even than not worth it

950 for border pass
950 baht for boat
1,900 baht/person

go to the pier 
400 baht for boat r/t for up to 8 people
$10 for border stamp
720 baht  /person 

and as i go with my gf its 1,040 for 2!!
vs 3,800

----------

